# cheap suspension kits?



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

my front struts are shot, so time for somesort of replacement. i'd even go v-maxx if i could find a kit for a quattro avant. i don't want to spend alot because i may sell it within this year.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: cheap suspension kits? (ironmule)*

Hey Iron
Give this a shot: http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1675
Also have a "couple" of parts places listed on VAGLinks (my sig).
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: cheap suspension kits? (Massboykie)*

i guess they don't make vmaxx kits for quattro avants, any other options on cheapy coilovers?


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: cheap suspension kits? (ironmule)*

good topic...i need some cheap suspension as well


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: cheap suspension kits? (Veki)*

help us out folks. - ebay is weak these days and def not cheap


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: cheap suspension kits? (ironmule)*

agree on that
and theres not many coilovers that fit the a6 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but id be happy wit any suspension as long as its not expensive


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: cheap suspension kits? (Veki)*

We need you guys to start buying up the cheap ones, test them out and report back here!







Seriously!








I am in the same boat, but I get too much drop already from just the load of kids, dog, camping or boating gear I always seem to have in the back, so I do not want any drop. I just figured I would bet some Bilsteins when I have some coin burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

i think i might just do that
any of u guys that are daily drivers know if coilovers rub?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

thats why they're adjustable.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

The whole point of coilovers is two fold. First, they are thinner when compared to the stock suspension, so less problems with aftermarket wheels hitting the strut assembly. 
Second is the adjustability of the height. The drawback is that many say the coilover should be removed yearly and cleaned and lubed up. Otherwise, they tend to seize and you lose the adjustability. This is most likely more of a problem for you guys in the rust belts. But just the same, I do not like the idea of having to get an alignment every time one removes the coilover to clean them. I will stick with springs and struts for that reason. I am not so fickle that I need to change my ride height for every whim. That and I have different needs, hence I got the Avant and I load her to the max all the time.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

thats true and it costs to do the alignment







but i dont think i would change the height too often as long as they go low enough yet dont rub. 
But most likely ill just get some cheap sports suspension that i run into one of these days


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

summer= low, winter= lifted.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

i know that, but here in vancouver theres not much snow at all so even low wouldnt be a problem i just dont wanna have rubbing issues AT ALL!


----------

